# onan flywheel magnets



## junkyjeff (Jun 3, 2009)

does anyone know of availibillity of replacement flywheel (alternator) magnets for an 20hp onan b48g ga020/4278f or has anyone glued in new magnets mine came loose and broke 3 of them. sure would be nice to just be able to save some $ i had a 25hp kohler apart and the the magnets are almost the same but i dont have an extra to steel the magnets from. heeeeeeeeelp. lol


----------

